# ربط الشبكة اللاسلكية بالشبكة السلكية :



## abd_alkaraim (25 مارس 2010)

* ربط الشبكة اللاسلكية بالشبكة السلكية :

عرفنا في السابق السابقة كيفية إعداد شبكة لاسلكية مكونة من جهازين و نقطة اتصال. و لجعل هذه الشبكة اكبر, يمكن شراء كروت شبكة لاسلكية جديدة و تركيبها على أجهزة حاسب مع إتباع التعليمات و سيكونون ضمن الشبكة اللاسلكية.
في العادة فان الشبكة اللاسلكية تكون دخيلة على منزل أو شركة تحتوي على شبكة موجودة منذ زمن, و هي الشبكة السلكية أو الشبكة التي تستخدم الأسلاك من نوع ((UTP القياسية لنقل الملفات المستخدمة في الشبكات المنتشرة و المعروفة لدينا.
فعند دخول هذه الشبكة اللاسلكية لمنزل أو شركة, فانه في اغلب الأوقات, يرغب المسئولون عنها بان تكون جزءاً من الشبكة الموجودة عندهم, أو أن يستطيعوا تبادل الملفات أو مشاركة الانترنت و ممارسة حياتهم الطبيعية كما كانوا يفعلون من قبل ولكن بدون أسلاك!
بطبيعة الحال فان الشبكة اللاسلكية مفصولة تماماً عن الشبكات السلكية, و نحن هنا بصدد توضيح طريقة دمج أو ربط الشبكتين مع بعضهما البعض. " 1 "

إن طريقة الدمج ليست صعبة على الإطلاق. كل ما سنحتاجه هو في اغلب الأحيان موجود ولا داعي لشراء برامج أو عتاد جديد. و نرى المثال التالي سوياً حتى نفهم الطريقة:
لدى حمزاوي شبكة منزلية مكونة من 5 أجهزة حاسب متصلة مع بعضها البعض بواسطة (Hub) و الشبكة من نوع (peer to peer ) أو ند لند و لا يوجد جهة مركزية في الشبكة يتم فيها تخزين الملفات أو خلافه.
بعد فترة اشترى حمزاوي أجهزة محمولة جديدة ليتم وضعها في غرف بعيدة نوعاً ما عن الغرفة التي تحوي على الأجهزة ال5 و أيضاً سيتم تحريك هذه الأجهزة المحمولة بشكل مستمر و لن تبقى في غرفة واحدة, و مسألة مد أسلاك صعبة نوعاً ما في حالته, فلم يتردد في شراء العتاد المناسب للشبكة اللاسلكية التي قرر أن يستخدمها كحل للموضوع.
قام حمزاوي بشراء العتاد اللازم و ركب كروت الشبكة اللاسلكية في الأجهزة الجديدة و استطاع نقل الملفات بين الأجهزة المتصلة مع بعضها لاسلكياً. بعد أن تأكد أن الشبكة اللاسلكية تعمل بشكل ممتاز, أراد ربطها مع الشبكة السلكية لكي يتمكن من الدخول لشبكة الانترنت عن طريق مودم ال(ADSL) الذي يمتلكه و الذي يعمل على احد الأجهزة ال5.
لكي يتمكن حمزاوي من ربط الشبكتين مع بعضهما, يجب ربط نقطة الاتصال بالHub) ) أو الموزع المتصلة به الأجهزة ال5. قام حمزاوي باستخراج كيبل من نوع( crossover ) و الذي وجده مع عدة نقطة الاتصال وأدخل احد الأطراف في الموزع كما في الصورة التالية:​​و قام بالنظر إلى نقطة الاتصال لديه فوجد فتحة موجودة في الخلف لإيصال الطرف الآخر من الكيبل كما في الصورة التالية:​​قام حمزاوي بتوصيل الطرف الآخر من الكيبل بالفتحة بإحكام و تأكد من أن كل التوصيلات صحيحة و في مكانها فقام بتوصيل محول الكهرباء بنقطة الاتصال لتعمل مرة أخرى, و من ثم أراد أن يتأكد أن كل شي على ما يرام و أن عملية الربط تمت. ذهب حمزاوي إلى سطح المكتب (Desktop) و نقر نقرة على إيقونة ( My Network (Places و اختار Search for Computers) ... )
كتب عنوان الكمبيوتر المتصل بشبكة الانترنت و الموجود ضمن الشبكة السلكية وهو( 192.168.0.1) و ضغط على( Search) فوجد التالي:​​تأكد بعدها أن الشبكتان موصولتان يبعضهما الآن و يمكنه مشاركة الانترنت و الملفات و الطابعة من أي مكان في المنزل باستخدام أجهزة الحاسب النقالة الجديدة.
قام حمزاوي بعدها بالدخول إلى ( 192.168.0.1 ) و استخرج بعض الملفات التي يحتاجها.

بمتابعة قصة حمزاوي نعلم أن مسألة ربط الشبكتين يبعضهما ليست صعبة على الإطلاق و فائدتها عظيمة جداً , فبإمكانه الآن تصفح الانترنت و استخدام الطابعة و تبادل الملفات مع بقية الأجهزة الموجودة ضمن الشبكة المنزلية بحرية مطلقة دون الاضطرار إلى البقاء في مكان محدد , كل ما يحتاجه الآن هو التأكد من الجوانب الأمنية بين الشبكتين لكي تبقى المعلومات المهمة في مأمن. " 1 "










* بيئة التشبيك اللاسلكية :

تعتبر بيئة التشبيك اللاسلكية هي الخيار الأمثل وفى بعض الأحيان يكون الخيار الضروري عند إقامة الشبكات , فنجد اليوم مع انخفاض الأسعار الخاصة بتجهيزات الشبكات مما يؤدى إلى زيادة حجم الطلب على استخدام الشبكات ونمو بيئة التشبيك اللاسلكية التي كانت مقتصرة على الشركات الكبيرة و المؤسسات .
فقد ذكرت أعلاه عنوان بيئة التشبيك اللاسلكية( Wireless Environment)  وهو قد يكون عنوان به بعض التضليل إلى حد ما وذلك لكونه يشير لشبكة خالية تماما من أي نوع من الكبلات ولكن في اغلب الحالات نجد أن هذا غير صحيحا بالمرة .
في الحقيقة نجد أن اغلب الشبكات اللاسلكية تتألف من مكونات لاسلكية متصلة بشبكة تعتمد على نظام الكبلات كالأنظمة السلكية العادية بالإضافة إلى مكونات خليطه ومثل هذه الأنواع من الشبكات يعرف بأنة شبكات مهجنة( Hybrid Network) . . " 1 "

* قدرات وإمكانيات الشبكات اللاسلكية  :

قد أصبحت الشبكات اللاسلكية محل اهتمام الكثيرين ممن يعملون في هذا المجال وذلك لان المكونات اللاسلكية يمكنها القيام بالتالي: .
1- توفير ما يعرف بالتوصيلات المؤقتة لأي شبكة تستخدم نظام الكابلات .
2- المساعدة في توفير بديل احتياطي لأي شبكة مقامة حاليا.
3-  جعل بعض مكونات الشبكة قابلة للحركة من مكان لآخر .
4-  توفير إمكانية توسيع ومد الشبكات خارج الحدود المادية للتوصيل. " 1 "

* الاستخدامات المختلفة للشبكات اللاسلكية : 
في البداية نقول أن صعوبة ومشاكل الشبكات السلكية المعتمدة على الكابلات أدت إلى تزايد الحاجة يوما بعد يوم للشبكات اللاسلكية . مما يعنى أن أهمية الشبكات اللاسلكية أصبحت تتزايد بشكل مطرد . ومن هنا نقول أن التوصيل اللاسلكي ذو فائدة خاصة .
فمثلا يمكنك اللجوء إلى الشبكات اللاسلكية في المواقع المشغولة مثل الصالات الكبيرة الحجم والتي تزدحم بشكل دائم مثل صالات الوصول . أو عندما يكون مستخدمي الشبكة في حالة تنقل مستمر ومن مكان لأخر . أو عند إقامة شبكة بالأماكن التي يحدث لتصميمها المعماري تغيرات بصفة دائمة أو يتم التغير بشكل مفاجئ مثل استديو هات التصوير . نجد أيضا اللجوء الشبكات اللاسلكية في المباني ذات الطابع الخاص مثل المباني التاريخية مما يعنى أن استخدام الكبلات يسبب الكثير من المشكلات. " 1 "​


----------



## الشكيري (15 مارس 2011)

تمام


----------



## acer.7 (2 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## ka431e9g6 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

In world of Warcraft,Buy wow gold, getting wow gold is very important. Then how to get it, Buy WOW Gold or gain it by your skills? Farming for wow gold in planet of Warcraft is not precisely a “fun” exercise. As time consuming; a whole lot more than just a little dull and typically does not spend away pretty well. One advantage of wow gold farming is that you can obtain a consistent return on the purchase in your time. The much more time you invest really farming wow gold the richer you get.　　At degree 17 hunters become even much more effective as they obtain a speed buff named Aspect within the Cheetah that helps them travel faster. If played correctly and using the right expertise spec Hunters have almost zero right down time which makes them the ultimate gold farming machines.　　Best New Wow Gold Farming Class: the Death Knight .If you have at least one level 55 character on any server and have ordered the Wrath of Lich King expansion you might want to take into account creating a Death Knight. Death Knights are extremely special as they are the extremely 1st wow “hero class”.　　This class is perfect for world of Warcraft gold farming due to its sheer offensive power to not mention they are a plate wearing class that makes them almost impossible to kill. Death Knights also possess great area of effect abilities that can harm many mobs at once. They also have amazing self-healing abilities that cause minimal downtime.　　Like Hunters they also have various pets along the lines of a ghoul and gargoyle which are loyal companions in battle. When you finish off all within the Death Knight quests in your phased beginning area you must have effective blue items plus an epic　　Source:www.pcgamegoldusa.com


----------



## joubar (3 مارس 2012)

الشكر الجزيل على المعلومات المفيدة 
هل من الممكن الاستفادة من الانترنت على شبكة لاسلكية و اخرى سلكية في زيادة سرعة الانترنت


----------



## صادق ناصر (5 مايو 2012)

مشششكور


----------



## mostafagomaa (24 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

